# Kim Kardashian & Kanye West - Das Baby ist da !!!



## Mandalorianer (16 Juni 2013)

*Sie haben eine Tochter

Kim Kardashian: Das Baby ist da!
Fünf Wochen zu früh*



 

Kim Kardashian ist Mutter geworden! Das zumindest will die US-Seite ‚TMZ‘ erfahren haben.

Dem Bericht zufolge, setzten Freitagnacht die Wehen ein und bis zum frühen Samstagmorgen wurden die Abstände immer geringer.

Es sei eine natürliche Geburt gewesen, also kein Kaiserschnitt, wie es sonst bei Prominenten auch gerne gemacht wird.

Kim und das Baby seien wohlauf. Das Kind kam im Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles zur Welt, wo auch schon Britney Spears und Jessica Simpson ihre Kinder auf die Welt brachten.

Während der Geburt war Neu-Daddy Kanye West an der Seite seiner Freundin. Er sagte für sie sogar sein Erscheinen bei der eigenen Album-Release-Party ab.

Im Januar verriet Kim Kardashian in einem Interview, dass der Geburtstermin für Juli vorgesehen ist. Nun halten die frischgebackenen Eltern das kleine Würmchen schon fünf Wochen früher in den Armen.

Glückwunsch Kim :thumbup:​


----------



## Sachse (16 Juni 2013)

concrats Kim, hoff ihr beiden seit wohlauf


----------



## eyema9 (26 Aug. 2013)

Foto des Babys schon da sein


----------

